# Coco & Zeppy Kidding March 2021



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Hey y'all. Newbie here with my gals Coco and Zeppy. We're all new to this kidding thing. My girls are FF and Coco is due March 6-7, and Zeppy is due any time between March 6 & April 10. I think Zeppy is likely due between March 13 and 20th though based on heat signs and a messy rear end.
View attachment 195077
View attachment 195077
View attachment 195077


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh they are nice looking does! What does the Buck look like? Its so much fun! Good luck & Happy Kidding!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Also I have no idea why Coco's photo appeared 3 times :bonk:


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Here's the buck. I sold him after he did the deed though. Hopefully I dont come to regret that decision.

And the ladies before pregnancy and their winter fluff..... and before we removed the tarp they destroyed because they're the reason we cant have nice things lol.

Edited to add the pics that didnt upload the first time because I was too impatient apparently and hit post thread.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Your does are cuties! Are they mini Nubians? The ears are so fun!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Beautiful doe's! Can't wait to see some adorable babys!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh they are just precious! My two does are due in early March as well and it's my and their fist times too. It's so exciting isn't it? :clapping:


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Your does are cuties! Are they mini Nubians? The ears are so fun!


I am honestly not sure. I was told pygmy/nigerian, but those ears scream nubian to me, so they could be mini nubian. The farm where they came from doesn't keep detailed written records I guess, so at this point it's a wash of goats it seems. Im curious to see what the babies look like as well.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh they are just precious! My two does are due in early March as well and it's my and their fist times too. It's so exciting isn't it? :clapping:


Yes! Im so nervous and excited at the same time. I have been doing so much reading and research, but then get nervous because a lot of what you read seems to be the horror stories and that scares me. Im excited to experience this though. These will be the first babies born on our little homestead, so that makes it just a bit more special.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Coffee&Chickens said:


> I am honestly not sure. I was told pygmy/nigerian, but those ears scream nubian to me, so they could be mini nubian. The farm where they came from doesn't keep detailed written records I guess, so at this point it's a wash of goats it seems. Im curious to see what the babies look like as well.


I'm sure the kids will be adorable! Your girls have such sweet faces. They look really healthy, too.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> I'm sure the kids will be adorable! Your girls have such sweet faces. They look really healthy, too.


Healthy or robust lol. Honestly thanks though. I feel like I'm constantly obsessing about if they're too fat, too skinny, lacking something mineral wise.
They both have flaky skin since getting their winter coats, so I've been putting TruCare 4 top dress in their minerals, but they're still flaky


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Coffee&Chickens said:


> Healthy or robust lol. Honestly thanks though. I feel like I'm constantly obsessing about if they're too fat, too skinny, lacking something mineral wise.
> They both have flaky skin since getting their winter coats, so I've been putting TruCare 4 top dress in their minerals, but they're still flaky


Mine always get flaky / itchy skin during the winter. Especially when they're growing in their winter fur. This year, I tried copper bolusing them, and that seems to have helped a lot. I tend to have a lot of copper issues in my herd, though, so I'm not sure that would work for everyone. Hopefully they clear up soon! You might try giving them a little bit of vitamin E , since that is good for the skin and hair. I wonder sometimes if goats don't just get dry winter skin, like people do.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjABegQICxAB&usg=AOvVaw2p2_vG38f7yfjZqNyxK7Z4
This is the best resource I've found for assessing body condition in goats (it's a pdf). It's harder to tell in the winter, if they've grown a thick coat. Both my girls are between 3 & 4 right now.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Coffee&Chickens said:


> Yes! Im so nervous and excited at the same time. I have been doing so much reading and research, but then get nervous because a lot of what you read seems to be the horror stories and that scares me. Im excited to experience this though. These will be the first babies born on our little homestead, so that makes it just a bit more special.


I know what you mean, but I'm actually not that nervous because I feel as prepared as I'm going to be. I'm sure when it gets closer to the time I'll start getting more nervous, but for now I'm think I'm just excited. I read that only 5% of goat births require intervention, so that's something to keep in mind. Also having a vet's phone number on hand probably puts my mind at ease a bit. Do you have a reliable goat vet or goat mentor you can call if something goes wrong?


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Mine always get flaky / itchy skin during the winter. Especially when they're growing in their winter fur. This year, I tried copper bolusing them, and that seems to have helped a lot. I tend to have a lot of copper issues in my herd, though, so I'm not sure that would work for everyone. Hopefully they clear up soon! You might try giving them a little bit of vitamin E , since that is good for the skin and hair. I wonder sometimes if goats don't just get dry winter skin, like people do.


That is possible. They are due for copper bolus at the end of the month, so they will be getting that. I may try finding some Vit. E and dosing that. The TruCare has zinc so I was hoping that would help, but it didn't really make a difference.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Coffee&Chickens said:


> That is possible. They are due for copper bolus at the end of the month, so they will be getting that. I may try finding some Vit. E and dosing that. The TruCare has zinc so I was hoping that would help, but it didn't really make a difference.


You can try giving the human vit. E capsules. Just open them up and put them on the feed.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I have also put sunflower oil or black oil sunflower seeds on the feed. VERY moderate amounts. 
If you're worried about your girls getting fat, though, you will want to be careful with those.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

We use a vet that does farm calls and sees livestock so I am confident there. Im sure he would come out for a "farm" call or we could load her up and meet him at the clinic if the need arose. I don't actually have any goat people that I know super well that are close, but I have made a couple contacts that I may be able to reach out to and see about finding some help if needed. The nurse at my kids' school actually has goats, so that may be an option if need be.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Welcome to TGS and the wonderful world of KIDDING EXCITEMENT!
The first time was nerve wracking for me, and the second time too! (Haven’t had a third time yet). But when it’s happening, you are just there, doing what needs to be done, which is hopefully just helping to dry off babies and dipping their cords, serving warm water to mom, cleaning up, giving supplements...
It is a marvel to witness a doe kidding!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful does by the way! I love their ears too!:inlove:
I have a wether named Coco.
When assessing their condition, don’t go by the sides. Feel their spine. If you can’t find the spine at all, then they’re fat. If it sticks out sharply, they are skinny.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> I have also put sunflower oil or black oil sunflower seeds on the feed. VERY moderate amounts.
> If you're worried about your girls getting fat, though, you will want to be careful with those.


I could possibly add some sunflower seeds to the ration mix in the future, but I feel like neither one of them could use any extra weight, especially Zeppy. She definitely is more robust. I think Coco falls right in the middle and I can feel her spine and hip bones with just a tiny bit of pressure. Zeppy on the other hand, hers are a bit harder to feel. She has always been easy to keep weight on.

Up until about a week ago, they were getting some basic grass/clover mix hay that is harvested where I grew up. It just kinda grows wild, almost like a prairie grass mix. Like nothing is done to cultivate or manage it, it's just grown and cut a couple times a year, plus 2 cups once a day of timothy/alfalfa pellets. They could also graze our overgrowth woods/brush when things were green. They kept a healthy weight easily.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

The pictures I just looked at..your does look great! Your Buck was cute. Yes..goats tear up everything except metal. They do bang into metal too..lol. i try to keep stuff cleaned up...but when you get 30 to 40 goats...its not easy! Lol 
Yes kidding is stessful yet exciting. I keep an eye on my does famacha score and their body scores. I give a small amount of selenium each.month the last 3 months of pregnancy. The last month I give my girls a small amount of calcium drench. Just so the kidds will get a touch extra. I also give my does a CDT shot the last month of pregnancy. I know this is alot to take in all.at once. The first kidding is mind blowing. When the doe does start.her labor....please...just watch. I have to just watch and wait. She will prefer to do all she can by herself in delivery. If you see 2 hooves down..and a nose...thats great..dont touch. Once the kidd is out and on the ground...is when you are needed. If..you see 1 hoof..or two hooves up..you will need to get.her help. For me...patience and smooth loving voice is what the doe needs most. 
You will do great! You already.are!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> The pictures I just looked at..your does look great! Your Buck was cute. Yes..goats tear up everything except metal. They do bang into metal too..lol. i try to keep stuff cleaned up...but when you get 30 to 40 goats...its not easy! Lol
> Yes kidding is stessful yet exciting. I keep an eye on my does famacha score and their body scores. I give a small amount of selenium each.month the last 3 months of pregnancy. The last month I give my girls a small amount of calcium drench. Just so the kidds will get a touch extra. I also give my does a CDT shot the last month of pregnancy. I know this is alot to take in all.at once. The first kidding is mind blowing. When the doe does start.her labor....please...just watch. I have to just watch and wait. She will prefer to do all she can by herself in delivery. If you see 2 hooves down..and a nose...thats great..dont touch. Once the kidd is out and on the ground...is when you are needed. If..you see 1 hoof..or two hooves up..you will need to get.her help. For me...patience and smooth loving voice is what the doe needs most.
> You will do great! You already.are!


Thank you! I called my vet's office yesterday, and they said we dont need to do BoSe or extra selenium because we're ok in our area. As I'm sure you read above, I offer TruCare top dress with my minerals, and sometimes free choice as well. The girls have both Manna Pro Goat Mineral and Purina Goat Mineral available free choice and Sea Kelp is put out 2-3 times a week, plus I sometimes mix 1/2 tsp in their daily ration.
I use Molly's Herbal dewormer and also have started adding Molly's Herbal daily herbal blend to their rations again.
Aside from their hay and pellets, should I be doing anything else? Are the alfalfa/Timothy pellets enough for now? I mixed the A/T & straight alfalfa pellets half and half this a.m. for Coco and just under 1/2 for Zep. Should I switch to all alfalfa at some point during pregnancy, or just wait until after delivery? I'm planning to add a bit of non-gmo all stock to their milking ration after delivery as well, if that matters.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

If you decide to change anything..please do it slowly. Give it a few days. They look good & your Vet says they are good. I would follow your vets advice.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Coffee&Chickens said:


> I could possibly add some sunflower seeds to the ration mix in the future, but I feel like neither one of them could use any extra weight, especially Zeppy. She definitely is more robust. I think Coco falls right in the middle and I can feel her spine and hip bones with just a tiny bit of pressure. Zeppy on the other hand, hers are a bit harder to feel. She has always been easy to keep weight on.
> 
> Up until about a week ago, they were getting some basic grass/clover mix hay that is harvested where I grew up. It just kinda grows wild, almost like a prairie grass mix. Like nothing is done to cultivate or manage it, it's just grown and cut a couple times a year, plus 2 cups once a day of timothy/alfalfa pellets. They could also graze our overgrowth woods/brush when things were green. They kept a healthy weight easily.


Sounds like you've got a good handle on things!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Sounds like you've got a good handle on things!


Thank you. Up until now, I feel like I've done fine with keeping them fed and in minerals. I wasn't even second guessing myself until I started reading online blogs saying that they needed this and needed that. That they need the alfalfa hay or pellets, and grain or rations, or whatever else because of toxemia and ketosis.

I know that they will need extra nutrition these last few weeks, I just don't want to do the wrong thing.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Coffee&Chickens said:


> Thank you. Up until now, I feel like I've done fine with keeping them fed and in minerals. I wasn't even second guessing myself until I started reading online blogs saying that they needed this and needed that. That they need the alfalfa hay or pellets, and grain or rations, or whatever else because of toxemia and ketosis.
> 
> I know that they will need extra nutrition these last few weeks, I just don't want to do the wrong thing.


Yeah...the thing is, you're the only one who is seeing your goats on a daily basis. No one else can observe them for you. You're going to be the one to notice first if you have an issue. Internet resources are great, but take the advice with a grain of salt. What works for others is not necessarily what you need to do!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Just an update. Here are the ladies yesterday. Coco's belly is getting so hard. You can definently feel the roundness.
Zeppy does NOT like her belly rubbed/touched so she's a lot harder to get to cooperate when doing checks
View attachment 195327








View attachment 195333


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

And Zeppy


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I love Coco's little white sock. 

They are looking good! (thumbup)


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I love Coco's little white sock.
> 
> They are looking good! (thumbup)


Me too! I seriously love it. She's so sweet too. She's more mellow and laid back, so she doesnt beg for attention, and she kinda makes you work for it in a way that's so rewarding. She just needs patience to be rewarded with her attention. She loves being scratched all over her back and sides, but not as much on her face until she is comfortable and ready, and then she will let you scratch her cheeks/face. I just love her


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

:inlove::inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww they are both adorable! I cant wait to see the wee ones!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

So this was Zeppy's messy rear end on Oct. 19th... I dont really have anything to compare it to, but does it mean she was bred? Or is there this much mess and discharge with heat?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could be either. You can't go by that for pregnancy.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Could be either. You can't go by that for pregnancy.


Thanks! She didn't come back into heat in November, so Im hoping this means that she was bred then and I didn't just miss the heat for some reason.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Coco's udder is developing more. We're 5w 2d from her EDD. It's so cute because it jiggles when she walks.

Zeppy is even starting to get a tiny baby udder I think. She's a little fluffier so it's a bit harder to tell by sight alone.
View attachment 196097


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Zeppy above, left is from today, right several days ago.

Coco top 2 are from today. The others the last couple of weeks


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Looking good! :neat:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Getting closer


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lov those little udders! :inlove:


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Me too! I'm a first time goat mama and goat midwife, so seeing all these little changes and documenting everything my girls are experiencing has been so exciting. The whole learning process has been pretty awesome, and seeing them go from little 5 month old babies to almost mom's has been so cool.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Coffee&Chickens said:


> Me too! I'm a first time goat mama and goat midwife, so seeing all these little changes and documenting everything my girls are experiencing has been so exciting. The whole learning process has been pretty awesome, and seeing them go from little 5 month old babies to almost mom's has been so cool.


That is an amzing journey, isn't it! :happygoat:


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> That is an amzing journey, isn't it! :happygoat:


It really is! As crazy as they have made me over the last few months makes me appreciate it a little more. These will be the first mammal babies born on our little homestead, so I feel like this journey with these gals will forever hold a special place.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

This was Coco this morning. We're 5 weeks away. Should I be worried? The girls still have free choice grass hay, and I've upped Coco's hay pellets to 1 1/3c alfalfa w/ 2/3c timothy/alfalfa for a total of 2 cups twice per day. Zeppy is half and half of above


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Hopefully a better pic of the ketone strip. Between 15 & 30 seconds after the pee


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

I guess it's basically showing Negative, but kinda looks like it's between that and trace depending on angle and lighting... I feel like a mother hen, but we are total Newbs at this so Im constantly worrying.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks negative.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Ketone strips need to be read immediately because the longer the time after the urine contacts it causes more color change. It’s harmless.
If you were to use them on yourself every time you pee’d you’d see that you would be between trace and negative at different times during the day. For example, if you had recently had a big lunch you’d probably come up trace but after cleaning out the barn you’d probably be negative. It’s when you get into the higher values you have problems. It works the same way with goats. I hope that helped ease your mind a bit.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Ketone strips need to be read immediately because the longer the time after the urine contacts it causes more color change. It's harmless.
> If you were to use them on yourself every time you pee'd you'd see that you would be between trace and negative at different times during the day. For example, if you had recently had a big lunch you'd probably come up trace but after cleaning out the barn you'd probably be negative. It's when you get into the higher values you have problems. It works the same way with goats. I hope that helped ease your mind a bit.


It does help! Thank you!! I was able to test them both again at different times on different days, and the results were negative, so I feel like I can breathe a little lol.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Got to feel a baby goat kick today from Coco. There was no mistaking it as gas or other goat movements/flinches!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Coffee&Chickens said:


> Got to feel a baby goat kick today from Coco. There was no mistaking it as gas or other goat movements/flinches!


That is so cool!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Just thought I would give a little update. The gals are really getting robust. Coco is 3 weeks from her EDD. I have her estimated at 145 days, but I'm not 100% certain of her breed make-up, so maybe she should be calculated at 150 days?
View attachment 197977
View attachment 197981
View attachment 197979
View attachment 197983
View attachment 197985
View attachment 197987


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Sorry, some photos didnt load
View attachment 197999


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Zeppy


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very nice! I’m excited with you!
Is that the storage container feeder you were talking about? :clever:


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Zeppy had some snotty discharge this morning. It was stringy and probably 3 inches long. I'm sure she's starting to lose her mucus plug since she's at least 4 weeks from kidding. Her udder is developing a bit more, but still hard to see because of her fluff.

She gave me a scare because she didnt greet me at the fence like usual and looked a little stiff when she walked. I thought her back legs looked a bit swollen too, but ketones were good.

She was up and moving at afternoon check though, and any puffiness that may have been there was no longer noticeable. I'm wondering if the extra laying around because of the cold just had her a little slow moving. Temps hit bottom overnight for us with this cold front we're all dealing with. We've hovered around zero to 3° all day with windchills at -15 to -20 so everyone is huddling up/bedding down in the hay. We're also looking at 4-9 inches of snow forecasted overnight so that adds another fun element to the a.m. barn chores


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope everything goes smoothly and everything will be OK.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Any guesses on how many kids these gals are hiding in there?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I guess Coco has a single and Zeppy has twins.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Poor girl. Went out yesterday, day 134, and noticed Coco looked "different". We're so close!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Also got to feel Zeppy's baby(s) kick. She normally doesnt like her sides touched but has been loving scratches down her spine. I kinda tricked her and snuck in a feel lol.

I felt bad for her after though because her whole belly just bulged out on the right. Looked like a lopsided volleyball in there. She's also got a bit more udder showing!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

My guess for 
coco Is twins 
Zeppy triplets


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> My guess for
> coco Is twins
> Zeppy triplets


I do kinda wonder if Coco is hiding a twin in there. She is a bit longer in the body than Zep, so it may be easier for her to hide a baby.

As for Zeppy, I don't know where she would be hiding a possible third. I wouldn't exactly be surprised by twins at this point, but I would be with triplets. She has always been a bit shorter and rounder than Coco. I also don't have an exact EDD for Zeppy. It's a window, but I did note when I saw heat signs, so I do (I think anyways) have a good idea of when to expect babes.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They’re going to be beautiful no matter how many but I’m still thinking twins and trips. Zeppy is deep and round.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are so cute, round and all!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> They are so cute, round and all!


Thank you! I'm pretty partial to their cuteness


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Coco was doing this today. Pulsing vulva?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Looks like she’s getting close! Good luck!


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Coffee&Chickens said:


> I felt bad for her after though because her whole belly just bulged out on the right. Looked like a lopsided volleyball in there. She's also got a bit more udder showing!
> View attachment 199299


I just love her expression in this picture. "Ugh... Mom is taking another picture of my butt..."


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL.

Any kids on the ground?


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> LOL.
> 
> Any kids on the ground?


Nope, not yet. Coco is day 136, and Zep isn't until after her. I observed goopy heat discharge on 10/13 so she could be a week behind Co, up to April 6 since that was the last day she was exposed to a buck


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Not the greatest pic, but here's a pic from yesterday.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Coco is day 141 today! She has had a lot of udder growth the last several days. Thanks to everyone's posts here, I know this is normal. I'm sure it will seem to double in size from it's current state in another 2 or 3 days. Ligaments are looser but definitely still there. I told myself I wasnt going to be crazy obsessed until at least Friday, but I feel the excitement building lol.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I’d be obsessed too! So exciting!


----------



## Adam Spires (Oct 26, 2020)

Coffee&Chickens said:


> Coco is day 141 today! She has had a lot of udder growth the last several days. Thanks to everyone's posts here, I know this is normal. I'm sure it will seem to double in size from it's current state in another 2 or 3 days. Ligaments are looser but definitely still there. I told myself I wasnt going to be crazy obsessed until at least Friday, but I feel the excitement building lol.
> View attachment 200067


I love your girls so much! So pretty! Can't wait to see your babies!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Adam Spires said:


> I love your girls so much! So pretty! Can't wait to see your babies!


Thank you! They're pretty great. I'm not 100% sure of their breed but I sure do love them.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Hey y'all. We're wrapping up day 142 here in a couple of hours for Miss Cocoa. She's definitely having some early contractions today. Her ligs are soft and going. Of course, they could come back before morning, but as of now, I can just feel them, barely. I'm new at this so I don't know what to expect as far as "gone" goes, but they're moving in that direction. Her udder also is fuller compared to when I was down at the barn before dinner. I did get a pic but I'm not sure it's the greatest to use as a comparison. My phone had a low battery so the camera flash wouldn't work. Either way, as of right now she's munching on some hay. The camera is on and I'm watching her chunky butt eat. I really need to get some sleep so that when I set the alarm to go check on her I won't be so darn tired in the morning.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Here's the pic from about an hour ago. The tail pic is awful because of lighting but I figured I would include it anyways


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

The 3 with only time stamps are from today.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oohh, exciting! Good luck!


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

Wow!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Doe code strikes again? Nothing happened overnight. Ligaments are barely there this morning. Udder doesn't look as full as last night so I dont know if it was the way she was standing or what. Tail area looks a bit sunken in, but I really dont know how much is "normal" at this point. She has a bit of discharge, but that's been coming and going for weeks. When I see long and stringy is when I will know we're getting somewhere.... at least in regards to that. Everything else at this point is a maybe lol. Maybe she will, maybe she won't. I do think that more udder development will happen before this gets "serious" she's a FF and her bag is pretty awesome imo but I'm sure it can and will fill more


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Top photo of the collage is from a little bit ago, bottom was this morning. And a top down view from a bit ago


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

I thought the ligaments were barely hanging on this afternoon..... Just went down about 20ish minutes ago and the left lig is gone except a tiny thread, the right is there a tiny bit more than the left. Looks like another night of little sleep.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

9:18 pm CST on day 144 from first witnessed breeding or day 143 from second. Ligaments are gone. Vulva is pulsing. How long do you think before we see kids?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looking good! You’ll probably not be getting much sleep tonight!
Happy kidding


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

And we're still pregnant  fracking doe code. I even thought I felt her ligaments at 6:30 but there was nothing at 7:45am so I just must be losing it


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I won’t jinx you, but they’re sneaky these girls. Hang in there lol.
Go get coffee and just enjoy the bonding and soon you’ll be rewarded with bouncy babies


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is the mom-to-be?


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Driving me mad crazy. Ligaments have seemed to return. She's been munching all afternoon. There was a bit more stringy discharge a little bit ago, but here lately, that isn't abnormal either. She's literally got me thinking Im going crazy.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

(headsmash) (doh):waiting: :heehee:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh jee, I hope you get some sleep tonight!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Oh jee, I hope you get some sleep tonight!


Oh I plan to. I have decided that unless I see amber goo or some serious labor signs, I am going to bed and calling it a night. Of course, if Doe Code holds true, I will miss the kidding, but I've accepted that. I don't do well on little sleep so for the sake of sanity, sleep wins. I'm sure that I will wake up at some point during the night to check cameras and/or head to the barn, but at this point I'm letting nature take it's course.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

And we're back to no ligaments.... and has anyone else noticed their doe(s) just snacking like crazy before they kid? It seems like all this girl has done most of the afternoon is eat. She's constantly been trolling around between the feeders or hay piles on the ground just munching away. If she isnt eating, she's laying down cud chewing and then back to eating.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Coffee&Chickens said:


> And we're back to no ligaments.... and has anyone else noticed their doe(s) just snacking like crazy before they kid? It seems like all this girl has done most of the afternoon is eat. She's constantly been trolling around between the feeders or hay piles on the ground just munching away. If she isnt eating, she's laying down cud chewing and then back to eating.


Hehehe doe code


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Coffee&Chickens said:


> Driving me mad crazy. Ligaments have seemed to return. She's been munching all afternoon. There was a bit more stringy discharge a little bit ago, but here lately, that isn't abnormal either. She's literally got me thinking Im going crazy.


THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT'S HAPPENING TO ME. And I'm so tired! I'm like "are they actually even pregnant? Maybe I am just a dope."

Day 145/146 here. Hugging you remotely!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

wheel-bear-o said:


> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT'S HAPPENING TO ME. And I'm so tired! I'm like "are they actually even pregnant? Maybe I am just a dope."
> 
> Day 145/146 here. Hugging you remotely!


Sending virtual hugs to you as well. They won't be pregnant forever.... even if we lose our sanity in the process.

My husband gave me a scare at like 4am this morning. Woke me up saying Coco is laying funny and it looks like something small moved on the camera. I was up and outta that bed so fast lol. Needless to say, false alarm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is it going with Coco this evening? Hope things are ok!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> How is it going with Coco this evening? Hope things are ok!


Nothing has happened. Still pregnant. She's had some "bloody show" for a couple of days. Yesterday she had ligaments, as of 8:15am this morning, they were totally gone and she's complete mush back there. Udder seems a bit fuller this morning, but her teats still aren't triangle shaped. Her appetite is on point. She's working on her breakfast now.
Today is day 147 from first witnessed breeding. At this point I dont know what to think. I dont actually know her breed makeup for 100% certainty, so maybe estimating 145 days wasnt the right call. Either way, I'm just a nervous Nelly. I haven't seen any other signs of active labor so I dont know that I really need to worry, but I just can't help it. I'm attaching goo and vulva shot from yesterday morning. Kinda looked similar this morning.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Does she get exercise? Can you put a cinder block or something for her to put her front feet on, so she can work on getting the kids in position?
I don't know the answer if you should be worried, I only had two kiddings myself.
I am hoping someone else will have better advice.
@GoofyGoat @SalteyLove @happybleats


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm on day 150 with my FF nigerian..I understand the frustration. As long as my girls act fine I don't panic. 
Not sure what's up with the slight blood show you talked about but give mom some time.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Does she get exercise? Can you put a cinder block or something for her to put her front feet on, so she can work on getting the kids in position?
> I don't know the answer if you should be worried, I only had two kiddings myself.
> I am hoping someone else will have better advice.
> @GoofyGoat @SalteyLove @happybleats


She has a decent sized pen. She's often walking around. There is a platform, milk crate, cinder block, and wall that I've seen her put her front feet up on.

She honestly doesnt act like she's in distress. Still eating, still chewing cud. Her ligaments are still gone which gives me hope that we're closer to active labor. They've been coming and going for a few days though.

I keep watching for tail arching, a floppy and hooked tail, triangle teats, head pushing, pawing, yawning... anything to tell me something is changing and we're moving along. Her udder is so big though. It's hard to get a photo showing its size.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

11:00am update: there's been some contractions I've witnessed. She also just went off by herself. The exterior lean-to wall runs about 2/3 the length of their small pen and she's went behind that to "hide" peaked around the corner and saw her having a contraction! We may have babies on the ground today folks!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay! I hope everything goes smoothly for her. :clapping:


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

My FF is on day 147 and acting exactly like yours so I'm praying neither of us have anything to worry about! Here's hoping you have babies today!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Finally!
Good luck!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

wheel-bear-o said:


> My FF is on day 147 and acting exactly like yours so I'm praying neither of us have anything to worry about! Here's hoping you have babies today!


I sure hope everything goes smoothly for you! Hopefully we get healthy kids and mamas very soon!!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Lil miss off in her corner. She seems content over there. Maybe we'll have kids by dinner time


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I’ll keep my fingers crossed for y’all!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

We've got goo!!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

We've got a doe y'all


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

We've got a doe y'all!!
View attachment 200639


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yahooo


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY how cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Finally! Yay congratulations that’s great!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Ok. she had another bag come partially out and then she stood and it sucked back in.... now what?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Coffee&Chickens said:


> Ok. she had another bag come partially out and then she stood and it sucked back in.... now what?


Did you see hooves and a nose? She's probably just repositioning...give it a few min.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

We have twin doelings!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may have another kid there, if you do not see any after birth starting by now, there may be concern.

Is she trying to push at all?

I would wash up and go in and check to see if a kid is at the door and positioned wrong.

Seeing a bubble come out, then go back in is odd, unless it is a kid. Worth checking her in case.

It has been more than 30-45 minutes so time to check her in case.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats good work. 

We posted at the same time.
I guess I was right, a kid was at the door.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yaaaayy! Congratulations on two healthy kids and healthy mom!
Good job, Coco and cooofeeandchickens!!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations! You hit the jackpot! Twin does 
My doe Drom kids the first down then stands for the second and third...I’m glad she was just repositioning to give you your second little lady


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Great job, Coco! (highfive) They look like cuties! :neat:


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

You guys aren't going to believe it....she had a third! A little boy. He's bigger than the girls.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

:wow:Coco, you are full of surprises!
Congratulations!! What a set of little cuties!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

A bonus baby! Congratulations, that’s fantastic. What a beautiful little family


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

@GoofyGoat @MadHouse @MellonFriend ..... I cannot believe she was hiding three babies in there. Since she had 3, I'm really curious to see what Zeppy has going on in there.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Coffee&Chickens said:


> @GoofyGoat @MadHouse @MellonFriend ..... I cannot believe she was hiding three babies in there. Since she had 3, I'm really curious to see what Zeppy has going on in there.


Time will tell. LOL! She's a sneaky one she is. Y'all did great!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Time will tell. LOL! She's a sneaky one she is. Y'all did great!


Thank you. I was so happy and relieved I could have cried. Happy tears of course.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

On another note, she still hadn't fully expelled her placenta when we left the barn a little bit ago. I plan to check on everyone before I head to bed, probably sometime in the next 30ish minutes. Hoping she's cleared it by then.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That is so amazing that she had three! From what I've heard (certainly no expert here) it can take up to 12 hours to fully expel the placenta.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

There was a large bit out about an hour ago and she was eating away on it. Hopefully she'll have it all cleaned up in the morning. If not, we'll figure out a game plan but at this point I'm not worried.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh good to hear the placenta is coming out and ebing cleaned up !


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Is it normal for a new mama to not have very much spunk? She did eat this morning, but she's kinda just standing in the corner chewing her cud. Babies are nearby


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

My May was tired after kidding too.
You can give Vit. B complex and probiotics. Take her temp if you are worried.
Some people deworm them the day after kidding, since the stress can cause a worm bloom.
Hopefully Goofygoat will chime in too.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Zeppy is acting REALLY FREAKING WEIRD this morning. I'm not sure if she's trying to labor or if something else is going on.

She did drink the molasses water that was meant for Cocoa. She had some yesterday and some this morning. Could that upset her tummy?

This was her lady bits a bit ago too. Normally her discharge is a whitish color. I'm trying not to worry, but worry is what I seem to do


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

What was her freakish behaviour?
If the molasses upset her rumen, she might do things like not chew cud, have her head down and do nothing, stand in a corner etc.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> My May was tired after kidding too.
> You can give Vit. B complex and probiotics. Take her temp if you are worried.
> Some people deworm them the day after kidding, since the stress can cause a worm bloom.
> Hopefully Goofygoat will chime in too.


I did start Molly's Herbal #1 this morning in her breakfast. That usually all I use, but I can get something else if I absolutely need to.
Vit B injection or oral? I have Vitamin A, D, E, & B12 paste as well as the injectable B-complex, and have probiotic paste as well


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> What was her freakish behaviour?
> If the molasses upset her rumen, she might do things like not chew cud, have her head down and do nothing, stand in a corner etc.


She's still cud chewing and I still hear rumen sounds. She was just kinda rolling around. She's been pawing. She was bumping her head on the wall under the hay rack. She really had me spooked for a minute. She's kinda chilling now, but I'm still a bit uneasy just because she doesnt look much like Cocoa did before delivery. She does look a bit like babies have dropped though


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Coffee&Chickens said:


> I did start Molly's Herbal #1 this morning in her breakfast. That usually all I use, but I can get something else if I absolutely need to.
> Vit B injection or oral? I have Vitamin A, D, E, & B12 paste as well as the injectable B-complex, and have probiotic paste as well


Herbal is all I did with May too. 
B-complex injectable for the adult (6ml per 100 pounds, sq), oral for the kids, if you have not given it to them yet.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Coffee&Chickens said:


> She's still cud chewing and I still hear rumen sounds. She was just kinda rolling around. She's been pawing. She was bumping her head on the wall under the hay rack. She really had me spooked for a minute. She's kinda chilling now, but I'm still a bit uneasy just because she doesnt look much like Cocoa did before delivery. She does look a bit like babies have dropped though


Pawing, head bumping ... it sounds like Zeppy is going into pre-labor. What does her udder look like?


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Udder isnt very big at all still


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Zeppy still has ligaments. She's chilled out a bit, and no more goop at this point. Vulva doesn't really look any different. She's definitely big and miserable and sounds like she's snoring anytime she lays down. She could be day 145 as early as Friday. I kinda hope that's the case so that she isnt miserable too much longer.

You can tell she's uncomfortable anytime the babies get moving around. She's literally like scrunched up in pain on the right when they're moving so she just needs to have them sooner rather than later. But NOT Wednesday morning/afternoon because that's my Grandpa's funeral.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Ok, maybe that’s why she was rolling then, the kids were making her uncomfortable...?
My Condolences to you about your grandpa. :hug:


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Ok, maybe that's why she was rolling then, the kids were making her uncomfortable...?
> My Condolences to you about your grandpa. :hug:


Thank you. He passed away Saturday morning. Kids born Sunday afternoon. Definitely gave us a happy distraction. She was kinda half rolling to her back, so I was guessing itching, or more than likely trying to move the kids around.

Sometimes she will squirt urine when her side bulges and she "scrunches" up. Makes me think that there's a bunch of pressure with the kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Every now and then Cocoa hunches up like she's having a contraction. Normal?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Coffee&Chickens said:


> Every now and then Cocoa hunches up like she's having a contraction. Normal?


I don't know! She passed the placenta you said. Is she still "not spunky" or did she perk up a little?
@GoofyGoat @happybleats ?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I’m so sorry to hear about your grandfather. ((HUG))

Cocoa is a FF? You might want to give her a dose of banamine if you’re sure she’s dropped her placenta and her temp is within normal limits (101.5-103.5) birth is traumatic and she’s sore.
Yes, the uterus will contract for a day or two but it’s normal. It’s just returning to its original size and cramp like a woman’s monthly cycle.
She’ll perk up when she’s more comfortable. Make sure the kids are nursing on both sides and not favoring one side. 
About Zeppy, yes, you’re on baby watch... she’s At the hardest part of the pregnancy, if the kids dropped they might be sitting on a nerve and putting pressure on The kidneys and bladder. Try not to let her roll on her back it can twist the uterus and that can really complicate things. Give her cinder blocks to stretch on and encourage walking around instead.
Hang in there, you’re doing good!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

She is acting a bit more "spunky" up moving around, walking around. It seems to happen around nursing time, so I wonder if it is the uterus shrinking. There hasn't been any other parts hanging. I don't really want to go in and check unless absolutely necessary. I haven't checked her temp, but if I don't tonight because baby watch, then I will in the morning, unless were' smack in the middle of kidding.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You don’t need to go in and physically check her. But if she’s “off” check her temp. She’s more than likely just sore.

Zeppy is on day 141 (Approx) so she can go in the next few days if I wasn’t clear earlier sorry. I don’t think she’s going tonight but I’ve been wrong before  good luck!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> You don't need to go in and physically check her. But if she's "off" check her temp. She's more than likely just sore.
> 
> Zeppy is on day 141 (Approx) so she can go in the next few days if I wasn't clear earlier sorry. I don't think she's going tonight but I've been wrong before  good luck!


Checked Cocoa's temp this morning. 102.1. She is eating, drinking, pooping, and peeing normally, so I'm like you and think she's just sore.

I have Zeppy down for day 145 as early as 3/13/21. Could be 3/12/21 though. I found a dried goopy tail on the morning of 10/19/2020 so that's what I was going off of. As of lunch time today, she has developed a bit more udder. Her's hasn't been as remarkable as Cocoa's. She's a bit furrier than Cocoa underneath though so it's a bit harder to see hers. She's also shorter so the vantage point isn't as good. Lots of dishcharge. More yellowish than white today. Still has some ligaments though. They've moved "down" or loosened or whatever, but they're still kinda firm. There was some yawning last night so I had kinda hoped to see something overnight or this morning, but she's still holding out hostages.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sounds like she’s getting ramped up to go!
Yay!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am guessing 2 more days.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

@GoofyGoat this was this morning


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She sure hides her udder well doesn’t she. She’s getting there, but I’d bet you can get a good nights sleep tonight lol. Soon though ...


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

She sure does. It's just a bit visible, but it has grown!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes she does.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Look what's finally started to fill in enough that I don't have to send a search party to find it


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! We have an udder! Whahooo! Lol. She’s one of those gals who puts things off till the last minute....silly girl!
You’re just about there, c’mon Zeppy!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice udder, Zeppy!
How are things this morning?


----------



## Adam Spires (Oct 26, 2020)

Coffee&Chickens said:


> Look what's finally started to fill in enough that I don't have to send a search party to find it
> View attachment 200969
> View attachment 200971


How's Zeppy doing today? I'm so excited for her, she's just too cute!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

No kids yet y'all. I'm glad she's holding off though until after the funeral is over. I gave her a chat this morning and said no babies until I make it back home.

I will post and update and new pic when I'm home if there's changes to report


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Looks like Zeppy and my Prim must be conniving with each other. They can't hold out on us forever right?! :dazed:


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Looks like Zeppy and my Prim must be conniving with each other. They can't hold out on us forever right?! :dazed:


They definitely can't! Your update sounds like Prim is well on her way. Sending positive kidding dust your way!!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Here's your evenings update, but with afternoon photos lol. Little miss thang still has more goopy discharge. Udder is a bit more pronounced, which is exciting to see!

As of about an hour ago, I think her ligaments were gone. If I'm lucky she will not follow in Cocoa's footsteps and have ligs in the morning again


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looking a little posty too.... ok Zeppy girl, Prim is going to beat you having those kids..do you really want that? You’d better get a move on already!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

7:45pm CST. Udder still leaves something to be desired, but I suppose it could fill up in no time. She did feel.mushy in the back end still, but she HATES me checking her ligaments so I probably won't again until late morning tomorrow unless she kids or I see active labor.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

@GoofyGoat these girls like keeping us on our toes. Maybe they'll each get the memo that the other is working on it and it will spurt them into action!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Looks promising!
C’mon now Zeppy!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

@GoofyGoat these girls like keeping us on our toes. Maybe they'll each get the memo that the other is working on it and it will spurt them into action!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I hope so the suspense is killing us


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I hope all is well. Prim had her kids, how about Zeppy?


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Top is this morning, bottom yesterday afternoon. She looks more angled in the backend for sure.

I'm sitting with her now and she sure is needy and seems uncomfortable


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww man, I thought for sure she would have kidded last night (doh). I'm thinking she's got to go today for sure.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Aww man, I thought for sure she would have kidded last night (doh). I'm thinking she's got to go today for sure.


If only. Although i was in bed by 9pm. I was up every few hours checking the camera, but overall I slept great! Today can be baby day!! I'm READY! And she is so antsy!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

If she has ligaments I can't find them, so maybe today is the day!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck, I will be thinking of Zeppy, hope all goes well!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh goody, another thread to stalk for baby pictures yay!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

She's killing me y'all. I don't see any active labor signs. She hasn't had much discharge today. Nothing exciting at all. It's very anticlimactic at this point.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

How's it going? Any kids yet?


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

@MellonFriend nope.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How about this morning? Any news?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How’s Zeppy?


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Nothing yet. No real udder change either. Vulva looks a little more pink and puffy. Still having discharge, but nothing to indicate active labor. Thought I saw a few contractions yesterday, but I guess not. She's been super needy and wanting snuggles everytime I'm nearby. I still dont really feel ligaments (at least I dont think) but at this point, I dont even know. Appetite is still good. Ate some of her breakfast (alfalfa pellets) and is eating hay right now.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks for the udpate. I’m on the edge here with you!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Here's what I'm seeing this morning


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Thanks for the udpate. I'm on the edge here with you!


Of course. I'm beginning to think that she just has like 3 more weeks. She's either day 144 today or like day 127ish if she didnt take on the 10/19 heat. I dont know how she could still be 3 weeks away but I guess anything is possible


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She wouldn’t be the first one to fool us like that.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> She wouldn't be the first one to fool us like that.


Isn't that the truth..LOL


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

I do believe we're in labor folks! For the last hour there's been tons of talking and She's clearly uncomfortable. Kids have been moving like crazy and it looks like they've dropped!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! 
Happy kidding!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm hoping she isn't psyching me out. She was acting off, and I did see some contractions, but I took a break to come back to the house and get warm, and do attempt to do some work stuff, and she's chilling on her platform like she doesn't have a care in the world..... I'm going to head back down there in about 30 minutes unless the camera activity shows I need to go sooner..... oh this goat....


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Doe code. LOL


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Doe code strikes again y'all (doh)
She's still VERY chatty this morning though and she kinda has been wandering off to side of the "barn" where Cocoa went to kid, so I guess we shall see. Her udder still isnt super impressive either, but she is a FF. I dont know what to expect with her udder wise...


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

We have no ligaments again, so maybe.....


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m watching. Sending calming thoughts your way.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Goodness she's got the doe code down pat! (headsmash)(doh):what::haha:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She sure does.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Contractions are frequent and getting closer together!!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

40ish minutes since this. No water bag yet, no kid. Cocoa had this and then within 15-20 minutes we had a kid on the ground


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

We have a doeling!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yahoo!! Finally!! 

Do you think she's done?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay!!!!!!
That was fast now!!
Congratulations!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

And a buckling!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

:coolmoves:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Finally Zeppy, they’re gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good job, Zeppy!!!
Beautiful kids!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Yay!!!!!!
> That was fast now!!
> Congratulations!


It didnt feel fast lol. It seemed to take forever


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

How are mamma and her adorable babies doing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww Just Beautiful! Congrats 1 of each! Thats awesome!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> How are mamma and her adorable babies doing?


They're all doing great!! Babies are nursing well and Zeppy has taken to motherhood so well. I was kinda worried about how she would take to the new babies, but she has done great!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good girl Zeppy! Yay!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

@toth boer goats @Moers kiko boars thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How are the moms and kids doing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Things are great! Boys are about to be wethered and weaned. All the babies are growing like crazy. Coco could use a few pounds but I think that will improve once her babies are weaned. She also needs wormed so I'm sure she'll improve a lot after that.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Awesome that they are all doing well! Thanks for the update.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy goats.


----------

